# Avatar RP: Twin Destiny Main RP thread.



## Serp (Nov 5, 2008)

​ 
_ The Avatar, Guardian of the world, Master of the elements. The Avatar in essence is immortal, one being forever alive. When the Avatar dies he is reborn into the avatar cycle, of Airbender > Waterbender > Earthbender > Firebender. Many years of peace has blessed the four nations and they lived together in harmony, the Firebenders now at peace and the Airbenders now back in existance. The great powers of the Avatar came to no use during this time of peace. Until a new Earthbender Avatar Tao-Pi, bored with the peace and blessed with his power, decided to use his Avatar abilities to rule the four nations. But an known secret born during the reign of Avatar Aang remains the worlds only hope. Avatar Aang died over 300 years ago during the fire nation capture of Ba Sing Se, be he was revived from death via the spirit waters healing powers. But his death was not without its effects, although he was revived his death started a new second Avatar cycle, and thus a new Avatar was born. This new Avatar secret to all even himself, knew not of his gift. He grew old and died, this happened for many Generations for the secret Avatar living the life of an ordinary, yet skilled bender in their chosen style never deciding to attempt another for what use would it be. Tao-Pi as the main Avatar while journeying through the spirit realm noticed a blip in his harmony and at that time knew he was linked to another. By visiting the Avatar state and speaking with his past lives, he found out about the death of Avatar Aang and concluded that a second Avatar lives. Tao-Pi hopes to find this new Avatar, but cannot kill him as a new Avatar will be reborn, but instead absorb the second Avatar spirit and become even stronger so that with the combined power of two fully charged Avatars move the cosmos and become a true God. The newest of the Secret Avatars must learn their destiny and master all the elements before Tao-Pi can act out his master plan.

_Rules
No more that one type of bending unless you are the Avatar. 
No God modes or Hyper Hax.
Be creative and use your element wisely.
Any queries do not be afraid to ask me.
You may have up to 4 Characters (a chance to sample each bending type).
My word is God, do not challenge it.
Your power, strength and speed are equal to your stats, remember that.
No killing off characters without permission.
Stay within the limits of the story (e.g no guns).
Rules are subject to change at any time.

Link to Ooc thread. 

Ok Begin.


----------



## Serp (Nov 10, 2008)

Location: Ba Sing Se, Earth Palace.

Tao-Pi sat on his throne, looking at his stone rendering of the four nations.

"Arg, where could this new Avatar be, all these years unknown, I have no idea where in the Avatar cycle he could be! Water tribes, Fire Nation, Air Temples or one my own doorstep! ARG!"

Tao-Pi enraged at being unable to figure out where this Avatar could be, smashed his hands down upon the arm rests of his throne. Large stone obelisks jutted out of the stone rendering of the kingdoms, leaving it in barely recognisable as much more than a badly shaped rock.

"Bring Nilak to me!

"Yes my lord" said one of the heavy set guards that guarded Tao-Pi's throne room. The guard stamped his feet and made a dragging motion with his hands, causing a door to form into the wall. He walked through and then raised the wall again. Minutes later, he returned with Nilak. Nilak bowed before Tao-Pi.

"My earth king, what can I do for you?"

"Nilak it is always a pleasure to see you, I ask of you to take your squad to Agni Sin, I fear that the Fire Nation might be rebelling."

"Yes my king, we shall leave at once."

Nilak bowed once more and turned to leave. One of the guard lowered the wall allowing her to leave, before raising it up again.


----------



## Muk (Nov 10, 2008)

Ba Sing Se, Underground Arena

Announcer: "Oh my god, could it be? ... Yes! It is! the Smashers' Maul attack! And he mauls!!! The new comer has no chance!"

"Ahhhhhhh ..." the new comer screams as he flies out of the ring.

Announcer: "And now my faithful audience, the finale! The Smasher vs The Iron Wall! To my red corner the Smasher! He fought his way tonight all the way to our standing champion. In the blue corner our current champion, who has been undefeated for the last 20 matches! The Iron Wall!"

Out of the earth a wall of earth rises opens and out steps Xiao Mei.

"What is this?" the Smasher shouts. "A Woman?!! Pahh! I shall smash and maul this woman in but a second!"

"Pff!" Xiao Mei replies.

"Are you ready?" the Announcer continues, "Final Round! Fight!"

Crash, bang, boom! The arena explodes in rocks clashing into each other.

"Ah the Smasher is preparing for his signature move! The Mauler! Will the Iron Wall stand against the incredible power of the Mauler?!"

Crash, boom, and a lot of dust cover the arena. 

"What is this? The Wall Stands! The Mauler was not powerful enough to break the Wall!"

Kaboom!

"And the Iron Wall strikes back! The Wall once again proofs its supremacy and why it is the champion of this arena! The old and new champion is the Iron Wall!"

Xio Mei disappears once the battle is over, leaving an air of mystery behind in the audience.

-This is getting quite old and boring, their are no bender in this capitol that are a match to me.

After some long walk she returns to her little apartment in the slums.

-Tomorrow, is a new day, maybe it shall be time for me to settle out and find new challenges. With the savings of all these battle it will be but a cakes walk to travel about.

She undresses from her battle clothing and switches into her night dress, undoes her pig tail and then goes to bed.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 10, 2008)

Somewhere in the Earth Kingdom

Shin Yagami, who went under the name Wu Fei wich served the purpose of not raising any suspicion since he was not only a wanted man by the Firelord but probably also the Earth king if the Avatar was even aware of his existence.He had the Firenation because he was among the many that despised the Earth King for enslaving the Firenation and even the Firelord himself.......Though the lord pretended to be as powerful as ever, Shin and many others knew better.

Though his marriage would've made him part of the royal famly, Shin had no interest in becoming part of the family that was wrapped around the Avatar's finger.And so he left not only his country and family but also the woman that he loved, he knew her wel enough to know that she would come after him someday if she ever heard word of his existence and therefor he had been acting as a Earth Kingdom citizen for weeks now.

Right now he was staying at a farm where he was allowed to stay for a few days if he helped around, he needed rest before continueing his search of rebels........Afterall he had studied the history of the last war and realised that a single man alone couldn't defeat the Avatar, he would need to find a collection of strong minded and capable fighters that could help him achieve the peace the world is longing for.


----------



## Cheena (Nov 10, 2008)

_In the Northern Water Tribe...._

"Okay... time to leave" Koi brushed her long black hair back as she tightened her blue robe. She paced herself as she began running out the door. The air was crisp, but it was no bother to her for it was her home, and she was born to deal with it. Koin stopped by a merchant and purchased a fruit. Then she crossed a few bridges, headed to a large building.

"Here master Zhang" Koi cuaght her breath. The man greeted and got into a fighting stance. "Show me how effective you attacks are, then i can give you homework. She started a with a few simple moves such as the water whip. "Is that enough" Roughly, she a good amount of her attacks were exucted quite well. 

"Koi you have great potentail, learn to use it in order to better yourself" Master Zang turned some water into ice, "One day you can have this ability, but you have to earn it" Koi closed her eyes and nodded, "Thank You... Master Zang" She bowed. Koi new what she had to do, so she went to a river while eating her ripe apple.


----------



## Mai-Sama (Nov 10, 2008)

Somewhere near Ba Sing Se

Amaya, dressed in a long white dress that hits her ankles with a brown scarf over her shoulders, is staring at Ba Sing Se. "There may be another rebel out there..." Her cold, blue eyes narrow as she slowly begins to walk. She puts a lock of her silvery-white hair behind her ear, aware that her appearence will cause a fight. "Hnn....." Her eyes become slits as she stops in her tracks, watching people walk the streets. Mostly people of the Earth Kingdom. Yes. A fight will happen. If not soon, then later. Just what Amaya needs.


----------



## Serp (Nov 10, 2008)

Ba Sing Se: Earth Palace.

Tao-Pi sat down on his throne contemplating about this new Avatar over and over again until a messenger arrived.

"My Lord there seems to be chat of possible rebels and possible immigrants from other nations without passport in Ba Sing Se."

Tao-Pi listened carefully, if people where moving about there had to be something going on. "What is this! Go and see if Nilak has left yet and or if you can get in touch with her via Hawk or other means and tell them to scout Ba Sing Se first."

The messenger bowed and hastily ran out of the room. Tao-Pi had foiled many assassinations in the past and when there might be threats all too close to home he fears one may be around the corner.


----------



## Mai-Sama (Nov 10, 2008)

A grin spreads across Amaya's face, hearing quicker footsteps in Ba Sing Se. She decides to head for the streets herself quickly. Wrapping the scarf over her silvery-white hair, she tosses some of it over her face, only to reveal her blue eyes. The best diguise she can come up with a second's thought. She walks into the crowd, trying to blend in. "Best to keep my distance from those guards," she murmurs. She ducks her head and looks up at the palace, miles away. She growls under her breath, aware of that the man she wants to take down is in that very palace.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 10, 2008)

A small town in the Earth Kingdom

While Shin was picking up a few groceries in a nearby town, he passed a bar where a trio of Mongoose Dragon's had been tied down, probably because their owners were getting hammered.Though this was an sign that Firenation soldiers had either found him or were looking for him in the worst case scenario, though they could also be just soldiers on some kind of other mission....

Well either way he should hurry and continue on his journey, so after petting one of the Mongoose Dragons and considereng to steal one he suddenly heard a voice behind him.

"I wouldn't do that, those Firenation soldiers don't take kindly on civilians stealing from them."As Shin turned out see to who this voice belonged to he noticed that was a tall girl that was around his age but was dressed in rather provocative clothing, she had a long kimono on but since she only had one arm trough a sleeve her chest wasn't covered up by it and so only a small piece of cloth were hiding them from view.

"I was only petting them."He replied though he couldn't force himself to raise his eyes up all the way to look at her face, something a little below was drawing his attention too much.

Though before either of them could reply a three Fire Nation soldiers spotted them and in their intoxicated state they decided to shoot first and ask questions later.
"In the name of the Firelord we arrest you for attempting thievery!"One bellowed while the three of them attacked Shin and Yue.

"Get back!"Yue shouted to Shin, as she pulled out the sword hidden in her umbrella and took on two of the soldiers who used spears, the third one jumped towards Shin and started blasting firebals at the Yagami noble. 
Though Shin wouldn't resort to firebending defeating a rookie like this was easy, even without bending.

And by the time Yue had taken out her two opponents Shin was already sitting on top of one of the Mongoose Dragons.
"Took you long enough girl, I would adice you to leave though."And with that he took off, he decided to forget about going to the farm afterall more soldiers could be sent after him within hours from now.

"Wait up."Yue yelled, as she untied one of the two remaining animals and rode after Shin.
"How did you defeat that guy without even using those tonfas of you?"


----------



## Muk (Nov 10, 2008)

Announcer: "Good evening Ladies and Gentlemen! The sun set, the moon is rising and tonight is very special night! Tonight is the night where we shall have a New Champion of the Underworld. We also have many, many new comers wishing to claim the seat of the Champion. 

Our late Champion, the Iron Wall has left the seat to travel the world. She seeks out to claim the chair of World Champion, maybe she will even challenge the great Avatar himself!

...

But you didn't hear that from me *cough cough*

...

Now to me red corner is the legendary Melon LORD!

He is 300 years old and had challenged the last Airbending Avatar 300 years ago!

He almost succeeded in his challenge if it wasn't for SPACE SWORD!
But now after 300 years Melon Lord has returned and is now claiming his empire back, starting with the Underworld, just like last 3 centuries ago!

Now in my blue corner we have the Smasher! He managed to make it to the final round in our last tournament!

He is the favorite of this tournament! Will be claim the title in the absence of the Iron Wall?

Only time will tell!

Now challengers meet in the arena!

Get Ready to Rumble!!!!

Round 1!!!

FIGHT!!!!!"

KABOOOM, CRASHH, COUGH, BOOM, WABAAAM, 

GIGAAAAAA DRILLLLLLLL BREAAAAAAKKKKERRRR!!!!!

FAAAAALLLCOOOON PUUUUNNNNCH!!!!!

I AM NOT TOPH! I AM THE MELON LORD, MUHAHAHAAHAHA!!!!

_Announcer_ "Unbelievable! The Melon Lord is slicing through his opponent like butter is being cut by a hot knife!

Now the final round! He faces none other then the ex-champion, Akkos who was dethroned by the Iron Wall."

"FINAL ROUND!!! FIGHT!!!"

MELON LORD GIGAAAA DRILLL BREAKKKKER!!!!!

"And the new champion is ......." *Drum Rolls*

"THE MELON LORD!"



Somewhere on a boat Xio Mei is enjoying a sun bath, when she suddenly sneezes. 

"I've have this strange feeling, something important must have happened in the underworld arena."


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 11, 2008)

A small fire was raging in the castle at Omashu. No, it wasn't an attack from firebending bandits, nor was it the Avatar venting his rage. This fire came from a boiler that exploded only moments ago.  "LIANG FEI QIN GET YOUR LITTLE STEAMPUNK BUTTOCKS HERE RIGHT NOW!" A middle-aged woman in beautiful green robes yelled. "Wow, I wasn't expecting it to explode for another 4 hours." A young man went down a flight of stairs into the hallway where his mother was standing. "YOUNG MAN THIS IS THE 18TH TIME THIS MONTH YOU BLEW UP A SECTION OF THE CASTLE!!" The young man yawned, scratching his messy black hair. "Mom you yell at me so many times it's lost all meaning." He said to her. Furious, the young man's mother stomped her sandaled feet on the ground and slammed her arms to the wall. The stone walls around Liang closed in on him and locked him in place. "YOU'RE GROUNDED FOR 2 HOURS MISTER!" Liang's mother left her son in the middle of the hallway and stormed to the resident waterbender's room to have him quell the flames.

Liang sighed as he struggled to free his arms. "Well, it's a good thing I'm a gearbender." Liang takes out a small ball from the sleeves of his green robe and placed it next to the stone walls that trapped him. He rubbed the balls against the walls, and within seconds they detonated, relasing a shockwave that ran across the walls. The edges of the world cracked, and we a flex of his relatively strong arms, Liang was freed. The young man sighed as he picked up what remained of the balls."Thank Oda for badgermole bombs." He exclaimed as he left the hallway back to his room.


----------



## Mai-Sama (Nov 11, 2008)

In Omashu

Meanwhile, a young, brown haired girl, is walking the streets of Omashu, looking up at the sky, a large smile across her face. Of course, Kohana is in a good mood, despite the bruise going across her cheek. "What to do today?" She looks over at a cabbage shop and shakes her head. "Oh, no no no...too expensive..." she murmurs. Kohana continues walking, putting her hands behind her head, her smile remaining on her face. "I wonder...what will happen today...?"


----------



## Serp (Nov 11, 2008)

Neo-Air Nomad Colony Ember Island
"It is time for you men to leave, travel around the four nations and find others to join our cause. Tenzin you are one of the most talented from your division, I hope you do well. All of you are armed with your glider spears and now take off."

With these words being said approximately 20 airbenders took to the skies above Ember Island, spreading out to the winds to find other rebels. Tenzin was one of these such airbenders and his first stop would be Omashu.

Omashu
Tenzin was walking down the streets of Omashu, many guards littered the place to be on the look out for those who didn't belong. Although Tao-Pi had made sure the earth kingdom remained bountiful and a well resourced place, the aura seems gloom as peoples every move was being watched. 
"I'm sure I can find someone here, who would join me." Tenzin smiled. He had only set off a week ago and now possibly could find partners. 

"You there!"

Tenzin turned around, and 2 guards were calling him over, so he followed.

"Your not from around here are you?"

"No sir I am from Ba Sing Se" Tenzin answered.

"Well then show us some earth kingdom identification"

Tezin went into his pocket and found his papers and handed it to the guards, of course they were not real they were fire nation forgeries. A grunt from the guards.

"Well these do seem to be real papers, but they are expired, the new papers are written in green not brown. It looks like we will have to take you into custody until we can verify your identification and get you some new papers. If you are from Ba Sing Se we will have records and you won't have to worry about anything. Now give us your staff and allow us to cuff you."

Tenzins staff which he called Icas which stood for instantaneous changing armament staff. Looked like a regular engraved staff which the exception it was metal. But by use of airbending by blowing into the different holes in the shaft would start different mechanisms working. Tenzin realising he was in deep shit, ducked down and used his staff to sweep the guards feet and ran away. Behind him he could feel a fire behind him, being shit by one of the guards.

"What, I would have though a guard in the earth kingdom would have been an earthbender, but I guess Tao-Pi believes in equal opportunity."

Tenzin jumped aided subtlety by his airbending, onto the roofs of the house hoping to lose the guards.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 11, 2008)

Near Omashu.

The two rebels had decided to stick together, though Yue wasn't sure what a non-bender with a pair of tonfas would be able to against the Avatar of his elite soldiers but well........So far she hadn't easily found strong warriors willing to take on the Avatar and atleast this guy seemed able to fight as he defeated a firebender almost effortlessly.

"Are you daydreaming or something?"Shin asked finally after the girl had been silently riding her Mongoose Dragon and didn't even respond to her name for the last 3 minutes now."We need to get rid of these guys."He referred to the Mongoose Dragons.

"Ah but why?"She responded in a whiny voice, and she gently stroked the back of Mongoose Dragon's neck."We really bonded over the past few day's."

Shin sighed at this childish response, she should've realised this herself."Not only are Mongoose Dragons known for being used by the Fire Nation army but I'm pretty sure the Nation is currently looking for two people riding on stolen Mongoose Dragons."He said and then pointed in front of him."We should stay low in Omashu for a while, it's a big city where we could possible find useful information."The smart thing to do was to release the animals in the wild around here and then walk the last part to the city.


----------



## Mai-Sama (Nov 11, 2008)

Still in Omashu

Kohana stops walking, hearing a small comotion. She purses her lips, looking at a few guards. They knew her all too well, being the normal runaway teenager. She turns and begins running, hearing them chase after her. _"I can't bend if they can see me...I'll be taken away for sure!"_ she thinks. She turns a corner and face three Fire Nation guards. 

"Kohana!" One guard steps up, looking at her. "How many times do you plan on running?"
"Until I don't feel like it," Kohana says while folding her arms. The guard, not liking this, shoots a fire ball at her but Kohana bends backwards, watching it fly over her face. She looks at the guard with a scared look then around for help or a reasource of some sort. _"I can't fight them off or they will kill me or I can but then I'll have to serve for that Avatar!"_ Kohana grits her teeth, tightening her fists.


----------



## Keiryu (Nov 11, 2008)

Somewhere in the Fire Nation

Packing her things in a small carry-bag and strapping her sword to her side, Teryn left the small inn she had been staying at. ?Hmmm?I guess it was a good idea for me to steal some of the old man?s money,? It had been nearly two months since she had run away from her adoptive father?s and the things she had run into were not what she had expected.  Men and women making sexual offers to her for money, thieves trying to rob her, dwellers always in her face; she had to question, was this how normal people lived?  

Then she figured out the answer, no and yes. Traveling around she learned a lot, met new people, and even almost had a boyfriend, but that was a different story.  

People in the small village market talked and whispered around her as she walked past toward the village gate, ?Hello there Miss, heading out already?? 

Teryn nodded and spoke when expected, ?Yes, I think I?m going to keep heading east and see what I find,? the older woman nodded and smiled, ?Good luck then, may Agni give you luck on your travels, I have a bad feeling something sinister may be approaching,?

Teryn frowned, that wasn?t what most people said after wishing them luck. ?May Agni bring you luck as well in your life,? Teryn responded, laughing inwardly. The older woman just smiled and nodded as Teryn walked past her. However before she was too far out of earshot, Teryn heard the old woman whisper, _?Your life will be full of hardship, may Agni bring peace to your soul in the afterlife,? _Teryn quickly turned around to tell the older woman off, only to find her gone. 

?Well same to you, old woman!? Glancing from side to side; she continued walking down the path out of the village. 

-
In the Northern Air Temple

?Rika?

Not a sound echoed in the small room, as the female monk moved all sorts of clothes, toys and a variety of other things around. 

?Rika come out of hiding, we have training,? 

Still she heard nothing the small room, silence seemingly everywhere at the same time. Taking a deep breath, Aria calmly windswept a large pile of robes in the corner of the room, revealing a small girl with dark brown hair and bright grey eyes. 

Aria braced herself as the younger girl launched herslef in the air, landing on her back, giving Aria a massive glomp.

?You found me Aria!? she laughed. Aria felt Rika climb off her back, watching her run toward a small vanity and sit down, holding a small brush. ?Will you brush my hair for me?? she asked in a quiet voice. Aria smiled and walked over, grabbing the brush only to set back down on the vanity,?We have to go now Rika, training starts in a few minutes,? 

Rika nodded and stood up, her white and blue robes shifting behind her. ?Okay?oh wait Malian!? Walking over to another corner in the room, Rika pointed to the the bronze staff leaning against the wall. Aria walked over and grabbed her staff, spinning Malian in her right hand. Aria spun around a moment before stopping and leaning Malian against her shoulder. 

?Alright, you ready?? Rika nodded and followed her older sister out.


----------



## Cursed panda (Nov 11, 2008)

[B ]In a small House somewhere in agni.[/B]

"Are you sure you want to go today it is your birthday after all?" A man said looking at a young fire bender. "Dad! i said once i turned 17 i wanted to go off and see the world!"  The young man replied back stomping his foot. "Just be careful alright?" The father said with a sigh. "I well be fine! Ok?"  Th young man said as he began to walk off down the road. "Just be careful Jiro!!" The father said walking back into his house. "Yes he left me alone!"  He sighed. _ "Well my first stop is to get a backpack. And then to fill it up with some food and traveling supply's."_ he began to walk off down teh road into downtown where the shops are.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Nov 11, 2008)

About half a mile away from Ba Sing Se

Yun laid down on the grass, blending in with her cloak, she had been traveling for half a year before arriving at Ba Sing Se, making many detours along the way. "Finally, I can say that I have left the area of Gan Ryo." She exclaimed happily. "I'll enter the city tommorow, it's getting a little late." She looked over at the setting sun, and pulled out her bow. She strung it quickly and secured an arrow on it, pulling back as far as she could and then releasing. The arrow pierced the tree in front of her, splitting it in half. She spent the next hour forming a makeshift tent to sleep in, thinking about what it would be like inside a real city, instead of the villages she had been to before.


----------



## Serp (Nov 11, 2008)

Omashu
Tenzin continued to run through the city, but the guards not only seemed to not give up but also increase in numbers. Even running on the rooftops was not enough to evade the guards soon Tenzin was surrounded by 8 guards, he knew at least 2 of the were firebenders, and they were easy to spot they had the slight fire nation look about them, the rest he assumed were earthbenders, if they could bend at all. 

"Halt in the name of his royal highness, Earth King Avatar Tao-Pi, I am placing you under arrest for the charges of invalid documentation, assault and fleeing from government."

The earthbender guards shot two open palmed shaped rocks to hold down Tenzin, but Tenzin jumped and swung around to dodge the attacks. The guards were becoming restless, and moving in. He couldn't airbender here, without drawing attention to himself, but he realised that was too late. Tenzin lifted his staff up and using his hand pushed a current of air through one of the holes, a few clinks and cranks, a blade appeared out of the top. Tenzin reminded himself to thank those fire nation engineers for creating this and proceeded to attack the guards. 

The rocks were coming fast and hard, they were not large but there was alot of them, he had to move his staff double speed to hit all of them, and to deflect the flames coming towards him. If he could get an opening he would open the glider mechanism and fly away but alas he was at most 2 guards down and he had no doubt that Tao-Pi had alot more meaner men working here that would love to fight an airbender.


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 12, 2008)

Liang lied on his bed, staring at the stone ceiling above him. The young man raises his hand, and makes a pulling motion in the air. "Nope, still can't earthbend." He rises from his bed and looks out the window. 

Omashu was a hustling and bustling city, being the center of trade and commerce in the earth kingdom, as entrance to Ba Sing Se has since been restricted greatly. In the marketplace, immigrants from the fire nation were busy in their bistros, serving the townspeople with spicy cuisine from their homeland. Airbending monks provided spetacular feats of their abilities to dazzle people. In the upper class areas, many of Omashu's richer citizens paid handsomely for a waterbending massage. Earthbenders were busy transporting packages all over the city, as well as providing tourists an opportunity to partake in the Bumi slides, Omashu's main attraction.

"Yet none of them offer anything mechanical." Liang sighed, staring at the city. With the world enjoying 300 years of peace, progress in science slowed down greatly. Even in the industrialized fire nation this was the case. "This is boring. I'm gonna go get some tea in the Jasmine Dragon." Liang takes his green robe off and dons a thick brown and gray coat. He places a top hat on his head, and a metal backpack on his back. He climbs on the edge of his window, smiling confidently. "Time to fly." He jumps off his window, and 2 moderately-sized wings comes out from his backpack. The wings catch Omashu's wind currents, allowing Liang to soar. "Man, this rocks!" He yells happily.


----------



## Mai-Sama (Nov 12, 2008)

Omashu

Kohana stares at the three Fire Nation guards staring at her. She backs up all the way against the wall behind her and closes her eyes, feeling hands taking her by her arms. "Please! Let me go!" She begins trying to pull away but it's usless. She bows her head in defeat, knowing that they're going to drag her home. Hot tears roll down her bruised cheeks and she looks up, seeing something in the sky. A large bird maybe? She weakly smiles, wishing that she can fly away, too, instead of being stuck on the poorer side of Omashu.


----------



## Serp (Nov 12, 2008)

Omashu
Tenzin, still fighting the guards looks up and sees someone flying on an odd shaped glider. "You there! Airbender! A little help for a brother!"

But alas his call was in vain, as the boy was too far away to hear him. The Guards still circling Tenzin, before this would not have helped much, it would just prolong the fight but now he actually had a plan. 

Tenzin took a deep breath.

"Ah hes gonna firebend!" Shouted the uneducated guards.

Tenzin breathed out and jumped up really high, yes he had enough time to open his glider, but not enough time to do that and dodge attacks from the earth and fire benders. Tenzin evaded barely he decided to follow that young boy on the glider, yes he had seen other monks and people from other nations but that boys glider looked so complex it had to be top fire nation engineering and only resistance fighting airbenders got goodies like that. Tenzin had followed enough and now was tired, he feel in front of a tea shop, using little more than his staff for balance. His last plan, was indeed gonna be his last.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 12, 2008)

Omashu.

"So where should we go?"Yue asked her companion, before she added."Oh wise one."In a sarcastic tone, though the young man seemed to be a capable fighter, it started to annoy her a little that he was constantly saying what they should do as if he was the leader of this 2 man group.

"The slums would be the safest."He decided to ignore that last comment."Ever since the Nation was taken over by the Earth King and the draft was reinstated, many soldiers were spread all over the Earth kingdom and even here in Omashu are soldiers from the Nation guarding the city."Shin informed the waterbender who raised an eyebrow in response to these words.

"You seem to know a lot about the FireNation."She said."Perhaps even too much for someone born in the Earth Kingdom."Afterall this had been claimed by Shin.

"Like you said, I happen to be very wise."He jockingly replied but never got to answering this question as he spotted not only FireNation soldiers a little in the distance but recognized one of them as being an old school friend of his, being spotted by him would be bad......Real bad.

"Those guys are probably looking for a male and a female, let's split up and meet back here in 3 hours."He quickly said."We'll talk later but right now we need to keep a low profile and the two of us stand out."He quickly headed in a different direction."Try to find a place where we can stay."

While Yue got annoyed and had the impression he was simply trying to talk around her questions, she had to admit that it made sense that they would stand out with the two of them, especially because of Yue's appearance and so the girl went in a random direction that turned out to lead to the slums.
A little while later the girl heard a commotion and a girl calling for help, though Yue was supposed to keep a low profile she was much too heroic to leave a girl to her fate like that and so opened one of her water pouches and bended the water by making a gracefull almost dance like move and wrapped the water around the feet of two soldiers before turning them to ice.

"You know, you really shouldn't pick on little girls like that."She said as she took on a fighting stance and got ready to fight the three soldiers.

Meanwhile with Shin.

The deserter was making his way trough Omashu, he had only once been to Omashu and so he simply walked around in the crowded streets until he finally recognized something, it was a statue of the Avatar that ended the last war, Shin had seen this once before when he was a kid and decided to walk the same path as he had done with his family many years ago.

Ofcourse familiarity with that path wasn't the only reason why he decided to take it, and a few minutes he arrived at the second reason.
The Jasmine Dragon that was somewhat of a legend in the Nation for the delicious tea they made, the tea shop created by the legendary Dragon of the West.

Though suddenly a shadow fell over Shin and when he looked up he though he saw two Airbenders.
"Maybe It would be smart to get out of the way."Shin commented as he jumped back and waited to see what would happen.


----------



## Mai-Sama (Nov 12, 2008)

Omashu

The guards, feeling the water wrap around their feet, drop Kohana. Kohana looks at the girl who saved her and smiles slightly, wiping her eyes. She bows, gratefully and glares at the guards. The guards glare back at Kohana and one looks at the girl who saved her, "This girl needs to be escorted home. Her mother hired us to watch her." Kohana looks away and curses under her breath. She looks back at her savoir and smiles while scratching the back of her head. "Y-yeah...they're right..but..I'll go h-home later..and thank you, miss," she murmurs. The second guard begins to walk toward Kohana then turns to the girl that saved her and mutters, "Make sure she gets home safely. We get paid if she's home." Kohana grinds her teeth, fearing yet another fight.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 12, 2008)

In Omashu with Yue and Kohana

"How odd."Yue commented while she was spinning her umbrella around."Fire Nation soldiers that also seem to be part-time babysitters, though it must be that her parents are important people if they're able to get guys like you to bring ther daughter back."She said and later added."But it seems rather obvious to me that the girl doesn't feel like going home right now so unless you leave her alone we have a problem."

In front of the Jasmine Dragon

Shin had stepped out of the way and on that exact spot he had been standing a few seconds earlier, an Airbender landed who seemed to be quite out of breath and though he wasn't sure wether the other Airbender would fall down from the sky he more important things to worry about as he spotted several guards coming.

While the Fire Nation noble realised this would end bad, he felt like he had no choice but assist the person who was probably a rebel like him.
"Can you stand?"Shin asked while holding an hand out for the Airbender, to help him get up.

While Shin did this the guards formed a large circle around the two and told Shin to step away or else.


----------



## Mai-Sama (Nov 12, 2008)

Omashu

The guard gulps then looks at Kohana then at the strange girl that saved her. "Just escort this young lady home," he murmurs. Kohana looks down at her hands that have small cuts and bruises on them then at her savoir. She slowly gets back to her feet, forcing a small smile, "Thanks again.." She walks pass her savoir, and, as she does, her smile fades. _"That was a one time thing. I shouldn't count on it happening again anytime soon,"_ Kohana thinks. She turns a corner and begins running, not looking back. _"Can't cry...not where everyone can see me!"_ She slows to a stop and looks back, seeing no guards following her. She breathes a sigh of relief and brushes the tears away from her bruised cheeks. "Now," Kohana says to herself, "who was that girl who saved me?"


----------



## Cursed panda (Nov 12, 2008)

* Agni sin.*​
Jiro walked downtown and into a small shop. "Hey uncle!"  Jiro yelled into teh shop as a old man walked out. "Hello Jiro nice to see you again what do you need?" I need a backpack and a good market to get some food for teh road today is my 17 birthday and i am going out to see the world after all."  Th man smiled and chuckled. "Here i well give it to you for free it is your present from me Jiro happy birthday and good luck!" Jiro's uncle walked back and grabbed a back and handed it to Jiro. "Thanks uncle!"  Jiro said smiling and putting it on. "Yeah and for food head down teh road and go into a place called moonlight market!" the uncle said sitting down. Jiro nodded and walked out teh door. Bye thanks uncle!"  he began to then walk down teh road looking for moonlight market.


----------



## Serp (Nov 12, 2008)

Tenzin, although out of breath saw a young man offer to help him up. But while he offered this guards surrounded them.

"Once again by the order of his royal highness the Earth King, Avatar Tao-Pi you are under arrest!"

Tenzin still having not accepted the boys help, did not want to bring civilians into his battle, ran a hand throughout his hair. "Looks like I'm done for!"
Tenzin threw his staff so hard it landed in the high end of a buildings wall, so far up where no firebender nor earthbender could get to without alot of trouble or bringing down the wall. He wasn't gonna let them get their hands on that and incriminate the firenation. He held his hands out and waited to be lead away.

"What was that! foolish Airbender!" 
And with a thwack at the back of Tenzin head he was drowsy again, not yet knocked out but drowsy.

"And you!" pointing at the young man who had tried to help Tenzin. "Your not from around here either! Show me your ID papers and Travel papers! Now!"

The guard held out his thick and dirty hand.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 12, 2008)

"And you!" pointing at the young man who had tried to help Tenzin. "Your not from around here either! Show me your ID papers and Travel papers! Now!"

The guard held out his thick and dirty hand

Well this bad and could only get worse if they  find out my real identity and send me back to the Fire-Nation as an early birthday present for the Firelord and Sakura......Or if they just execute me for being not able to prove my identity wich would make them come the conclusion I'm a rebel.

"I'm just a traveling merchant but let me get those papers for you."Firebending was out of the question and so he pulled out his tonfas that were hidding inside his shirt and in one swift motion he pulled his hand out and hit the guard right on the fat wrist of him, though it might not be enough to break the wrist it certainly would disable the man from using that hand anytime soon.

Quickly he grabbed his other tonfa placed the guard in a chokehold, using him as a human shield, quickly rotating him around to keep the other guards from attacking, and when one finally attempted to do so by bending a rock out of the ground and propelling it towards Shin and the guard, Shin quickly rotated some more and used this quite large human shield to protect himself from the attack.

The guard screamed out when the rock collided into his stomach and then Shin let go of the guard and pushed him towards the guard that had just attacked him, the nobleman was quite lucky as not only the Earthbender but also another guard where knocked over by the fat guard.

Knowing he had no time to enjoy this display he quickly jumped down to evade some more attacks and rolled over the ground towards the gap he had just made in the circle of guards.
"Kid, we really need to get out of here...Fast!"He yelled to the Airbender as he hoped he was atleast able to start running away from those guards again.


----------



## Serp (Nov 12, 2008)

Tenzin smiled, this kid had come through for him. Although his hands were still bound Tenzin crouched down and sweeped the legs of the guard that was holding him. There was 3 guards remaining, the three guards that had fallen had been earthbenders, 2 firebenders and 1 earth bender guard and he could tell more were on the way. The firebenders he could tell now were more slim. Tenzin flipped and while standing on his hands, started to fight with his feet, he was lucky he was so agile. After the guy called him over he decided to follow.

"Thanks for that, I would have though of a way to escape eventually, a day, a week, a month eventually. I'm Tenzin and who might you be?" 

Tenzin was still running with his hands bound, bound tightly with thick stone any attempt to cut it would result in a broken blade or worse a split hand.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 12, 2008)

Though was too busy to observe it the fightings skills of the Airbender, he did manage to catch a little of it and was impressed as he saw the Airbender, who would later introduce himself as Tenzin, was able to fight while standing on his hands, hands that were handcuffed at the time.

"Thanks for that, I would have though of a way to escape eventually, a day, a week, a month eventually. I'm Tenzin and who might you be?" This Tenzin said to him.

"I saw you in action, so I believe you."Shin was referring to Tenzin saying he would've escaped on his own eventually."I just felt like I should help since you seemed a little out of breath and were heavily outnumbered......I'm just too much of hero I guess."He joked.

The two were running trough the streets of Omashu, seemingly just running for the sake of it as Shin had no idea where to go or where he even was.
"I'm Wu Fei by the way."He said while running, he had given his alias ofcourse since the name Shin could be easily be recognized as the name of a Fire-Nation noble and his last name was even more troubling.
"So Tenzin, I hope you know your way around this city cause I'm hopelessly lost."


----------



## F.O.K. (Nov 12, 2008)

_Somewhere in Ba Sing Se_

Jinge killed the last of the avatar's soldiers with a flame sweep, then Jinge and Fist took off. "Did you really have to pick a fight with them? You almost got us killed!" Fist said to Jinge.

"Oh come one! He looked at me funny, that's just asking to be killed." Jinge replied.

"Yea, well then I gues I'm asking to be killed now." Fist said, then stopped and gave Jinge an evil, death threatening look.

"....Yes." Jinge replied, then they both started cracking out laughing.


----------



## Serp (Nov 12, 2008)

Tenzin looked at this guy named Wu Fei and his eyes narrowed. 
"You don't look like your from earth kingdom, but I guess I'm being a bit racist. So why didn't you just show them your papers and go about your business?"

It was true the two were running through Omashu, not knowing exactly where they were going.
"I don't exactly know where we are going nor this city I just flew in recently, I just hope to circle back and get my staff, and follow that other airbender I think I saw, with the highly elaborate staff. But first I think I need an earthbender to help get rid of these cuffs."

Although giving up enlightenment to fight Tao-Pi Tenzin had grown up with monks, and was a good judge of character, this guy seemed like a nice guy, but something was bothering him. It was his deep red eyes, Tenzin was sure he had encountered them somewhere before, but he couldn't place it.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 12, 2008)

Shin simply had to laugh when Tenzin showed that he was suspicious of him, but that was only to be expected."If I would've shown my papers like a good boy then you would've been somewhere locked up by now, or am I wrong?"He replied."But I've been involved with several incidents so I decided to throw away my papers since a bounty was placed on my head, the papers could only get me into more trouble then not having them."He hoped that this was convincing enough, though he trusted Tenzin, using his real name could only get him in trouble if the wrong person ever overheard him calling like that.

"I don't know an earthbender around here that might be willing to help us but I know a skilled waterbender that might be able to cut trough those handcuffs eventually or perhaps even weaken them by freezing them first."


----------



## Serp (Nov 12, 2008)

Tensin thought for a while.
"A bounty ey, so I am running with a criminal, a criminal that helps me, thats a new one. Back home in the fire nation they told us a criminal of the state is a friend of ours, for the most part. You didn't like cut some ones head of in some spiritual ritual or anything crazy like that? did you?"

They continued to run, almost circling back to where they started.
"I,m not too sure about cutting these off, I kinda like my hands and I don't get how freezing rock would weaken it? Plus this is Omashu an earth kingdom city, earthbenders born and breed it shouldn't be too hard to find one ey?"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 12, 2008)

"Well in my opinion it's not really criminal to oppose a tyrant....."Shin replied."But no, no crazy rituals or something, they were simple incidents similar to one just a moment ago."

when they were starting to near the Jasmine Dragon again  he made sure to keep an eye out for those guards."Well I thought that freezing it would make it easier to smash trough those cuffs but on the other hands something more subtle might work better and has a smaller chance of smashing your hands too."Though relying on an earthbender could bring trouble."We have to be careful though if we try to ask an earthbender for help, most people would assume you are either a criminal or a rebel and might turn you in if they get the chance."


----------



## Serp (Nov 12, 2008)

Tenzin nodded on the comment about the earthbender handing him in. 
"Your right an earthbender might think me a criminal and not help me, and I think the freezing thing only works with things of low density, and rock is far too dense for the cold particles to affect it."

Tenzin could see his staff it was still perched in that wall that he had left it in. 

"So if you don't mind where are you running from then, where did you brush up against the law? If you need refuge from Tao-Pi I know a place."


----------



## bloosom.queen (Nov 12, 2008)

_Near Ba Sing Se_

Orihime jumps form roof top to roof top running from the authorities, she was pick pocketing people, she ran into a dead end and she was surrounded by guards, "my my, looks like im surrounded, please spare me" Orihime said faking, "are you mocking us!? how dare you, get her!" said the guard, She quicky did a spining kick to a guard's face and elbowed another in the gut, then grab one by the neck and made a ice nail, "a..a waterbender!!!" said the guard, "alright now back off or i'll slit his neck" Orihime said, the guards backed away and did a chop to guards neck and ran off, "GET BACK HERE WITCH!!!!" YOU MEN INFORM THE KING NOW!!" the guard said


----------



## Keiryu (Nov 12, 2008)

The wind was strong, blowing outside. The sky was grey, hinting at rain in the near future. However, this weather did nothing to keep the young novices from their duties or activities. Out on the training ground, Aria quietly went through her katas as her sister meditated off to the side. 

Kick. 

Then poise.

Staff position.

Kick.  

Step down.

Spin. 

Step up. 

Poise. 

?You?ve been practicing,? Aria snapped up and quickly bowed in respect as the elder monk walked toward her. The elder monk waved her hand and Aria straightened up, grinning, ?You were watching me??  The elder monk nodded and pulled her hand out of her robe, only for it to be a bloody stump.  Aria?s eyes widened as screams all of sudden surrounded her and her world turned red. 

Blood was everywhere. 

Her sister?s body lay motionless off to the side, crimson bleeding through her robes. Glancing all around, many bodies lay among the ground. Death was laughing in her face.

-

With a scream Aria awoke, sitting up in her makeshift bed. Wincing, she flopped back down in pain as she held her stomach. Sitting up slightly, she stared down at her stomach to see, crisp white bandages warpped around her stomach. Easing back down on the mat, her blue eyes drifted around the room. 

A candle lit the majority of the room, leaving splotches of darkness in corners, a small night table layed next to her with a small water bowl and cloth inside. Malian layed next to her as well. Her torn outer robe lay in a pile next to the opening into the next room as a new robe of green and gold lay across the bed with a small note atop. 

Ignoring clothes for now, she carefully stood up using Malian as a crutch. Walking out of the room, she hobbled to the foyer, then outside getting a view of a small village. 

Where exactly was she?


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 12, 2008)

"Particles?"Shin asked, he had no idea what Tenzin meant with that but it seemed Shin wasn't correct when he thought freezing something would always weaken it, then again he was a firebender so had little experience with freezing things since his ability was to do exactly the opposite.

"I'm not looking for refuge."Shin replied."Me and a friend of mine were looking for a place to stay though since we just had ran into a little trouble with Fire-Nation soldiers and I got into even more trouble when helping you."


----------



## Serp (Nov 12, 2008)

"Yea cold particles, icy bits, well thats what I call them." Tenzin chuckled. 

Tenzin while planning on how to get his staff back decided to continue the chat with Wu.
"You still didn't really tell me where it was you are on the run from, whats your story, or is that a secret? And bounty on your head means you seriously pissed someone off. And believe me there anit no fire-nation soldiers in earth kingdom, all the fire benders are under Tao-Pis control and even in the fire nation the soldiers there are first to Tao-Pi second to the fire lord."

Tenzin took a deep breath and contemplated how he would get his staff back, an earthbender with no regard to public property would be of great help now, in more than one way.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Nov 12, 2008)

_Ba Sing Se Palace_

The gaurds run to Tao-Pi to infrom him of Orihime, "my lord we have a bender in the city stealing, what shall we do with her?" the gaurd asked.

_Somewhere in Ba Sing Se_

"_I have to run, i have to get out this city before im killed by the king_" Orihime thought, she then hid in a little ship by the deck and layed low for a while.


----------



## Serp (Nov 12, 2008)

*Earth Palace Ba Sing Se*
The guard ran into Tao-Pis chamber interupting him and warning him of such an unimportant fact, enraged the Avatar.

"What a bender in the city! And oh my they are stealing things! Put everyone on red alert, call over a naval fleet of fire benders or... you can just die."

The guard looked at Tao-Pi "Wait what!"

Tao-Pi raised his palm and made a thrusting motion towards the guard, the guard was engulfed in flames, and his sweet song of pain as he slowly burnt to death, acted as the background music for Tao-Pi's plotting. 

Once the man had died and his body was a black pile of sticky bones he addressed the court.

"That is what happens when you waste my time!"

-----------------------------------
*Ba Sing Se, town center.
*Nilak aboard her Eel hound, Gian Li on the mongoose dragon and the rest of her squad upon Komodo Rhinos, were scouting the city, like Tao-Pi had ordered. 

"This is getting dry there is nothing here, we shall continue back to the fire nation. But take a detour in Omashu first." Claimed Nilak.

"But captain why Omashu? It would be faster to travel through Si Wong." Gian Li proclaimed.

"Indeed, but a messenger hawk had arrived that stated what looked like one of those rouge airbenders, with the freaky staffs."

"I don't see whats so special about an airbender there are plenty everywhere, they serve the king with the least resistance. Plus there are rebels everywher its hardly worth chasing them." 

"Li you are a brute, these airbenders we are tracking are organised and by catching one we could break into organised rebellion against the king. Find evidence of the Air and Fire Nations disloyalty and prove the rumors, bring the fire nation down another peg."

"You really have a grudge against the fire nation."

Nilak smiled. "Not really, I just enjoy seeing chaos and destruction."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 12, 2008)

Well this guy certainly seemd interested in Wu Fei's history, sadly there wasn't really a Wu Fei or any history.....
"I'm not on the run, it's more like I'm traveling to see a little of the world while I meet likeminded individuals."The airbender was a little too curious for Shin's taste."But the person I happened to piss off was a general, in one of the incidents I've been involved in also involved the son of said general and he wasn't that happy about it."He tried to answer Tenzin's questions yet mention as few specifics as possible since he would have to remember all of this.....And he thought Yue had been difficult.

"No Fire-Nation soldiers?"He snorted, under normal circumstances this might've been true but currently there were more then enough looking for a trace of Shin Yagami, afterall it wasn't a smart thing to insult the Firelord like that, but since he couldn't reveal any of this to Tenzin he added."I ran into a total of three Fire-Nation soldiers yesterday but then again they might've been an exception."Though he was about to say, maybe they were on a mission, but that was too much of risk so he quickly decided on something else.


----------



## Serp (Nov 12, 2008)

Tenzin listed to Wu talk he seemed fine. And then Tenzin shook his head.
"I thought I was out of the loop, where have you been the last 8 years. The draft making all fire-nation soldiers under rule of Tao-Pi. The Fire-lord has no soliders, the fire nation has no soldiers, they are just a big flaming colony for Tao-Pi and the firelord is his babysitter, EVERY solider in the world apart from rebel's is an Earth Kingdom solider, any working for the fire nation are rented out on a short leash from Tao-Pi he could call them back when he chooses, me being a citizen knows alot about the state of affairs in the fire nation" Tenzin snorted. 

He had live in the fire nation these past 5 years, and he learned alot about it, he even had audiences with the fire lord and nobles of the fire nation. Many people he met during his time in fire nation would not recognise him, as his topknot was down and he switched reds and browns, for greens and tans when it came to clothing. 

"Anywho I need my staff!"


----------



## bloosom.queen (Nov 12, 2008)

"I think i lost them" Orihime said catching her breath, and she looked at the ocean and remembers the time Tao-Pi took her tribes waterbenders and her parents, "damn you" Orihime said under her breath.


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 13, 2008)

Liang landed in front of the Jasmine Dragon. "Tea time!" He exclaimed as he entered the tea house. The Jasmine Dragon was mostly empty today, which was strange considering the popularity of the franchise. "Eh, no matter." Liang took a seat next to a window. After putting his backpack down, a man in pre-Aang era fire nation armor approached him, with a white lotus symbol on his chest armor. "Welcome to the Jasmine Dragon. May I take your order?" The man ask, handing Liang a menu. He didn't even take a look at the menu, since Liang was intent in ordering his favorite dish. "I'll have the Crazy Azula's budget meal, and some Zuzu green tea. " The server took the menu from Liang and scribbled his order on a note. "An excellent choice, sir. Would you like to Appa-size your meal?" He asked. "Nah, regular would do." The server left Liang in his seat and went to the kitchen to prepare his meal.

"So boring." Liang lamented as he waited for his meal. In the young man's boredom he took out a small top from his thick coat. He placed the top on the table and spun it with his fingers. "Too slow." He began to spin the top faster. "Still slow." The young man spun the top even faster. "In Oda's name how can this thing be so slow!" Annoyed, Liang stopped the top from spinning. He took out a long black thread from his coat and tied the top with it. "This should speed you up!" He spun the top with the black thread, accelerating it in a speed so great that it flew out of the window. Liang looked out to see where his top headed. The toy fell on top of an old man's head. Afraid, he quickly left his seat by the window for one in the center of the restaurant.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 13, 2008)

"I'll take your word for it then, since you seem to know so much about the Nation."He decided to drop the subject, showing too much knowledge of the workings of the firenation could only prove troubling.Tenzin was right, the soldiers of the firenation could only be borrowed by the Firelord in times when Tap-Pi didn't need them.....Probably the main reason why Shin was still walking around free.Though there was one thing about Tenzin's words that was true yet pissed Shin off immensely, realistically speaking there were no real Firenation soldiers since they were basically soldiers under the absolute comman of the Earth King but then in the Firenation uniforms.As a proud son of the Nation,  Shin couldn't accept this and that was his main motivation to rid the world of that tyrant, to bring honor back to the Nation.

"Well as a non-bender there's little I can do about your staff, let's start with looking for an Earthbender then."


----------



## bloosom.queen (Nov 13, 2008)

_Ba Sing Se, town center_

Vidina walked the same part of town a least 4 times, and could not find a place to stay in, "goodness im so lost, why did this have to be such a big city" Vidina said sulking


----------



## Muk (Nov 14, 2008)

After a long travel Xiao Mei finally arrived in Omashu.

On her long travel to Omashu she tried to provoke a few benders here and there for a challenge, but most of them turned her down or were just beaten to plumb.

Now Mei made herself a big flag saying:

"Strongest Woman on Earth! Challenge her and win some Gold! Limitation may apply"
And there were more small prints that are rather unimportant.

She'll sit next to the cabage wagon seller in Omashu waving her flag.


----------



## Serp (Nov 17, 2008)

*11 years ago, Ba Sing Se
*
Yuan Si the Earthking at the time, looked down at the boy of 16 years old, so this was to be the next Avatar. Yuan could see the pain in the boys eyes, he was not much of an earthbender but his parents had sent him from their village in the West Si Wong desert to train with the Earthking in Ba Sing Se. The boy would miss his parents and there was nothing him could say to change that so the he would do the best he could with this child, to get him on his way mastering earthbending and finishing his journey quickly. Yuan looked down at the boy and smiled and then bowed. "I am Earth King, Yuan Si what is your name?"

The Boy looked up, a tear in his eye, "Tao-Pi sir"
Yuan nodded. "Very well Tao-Pi this will be your home, until you master earthbending and even afterwards this will always be your home, I promise."

Months passed, and Tao-Pi proved to be an excellent student, quickly mastering earthbending. There was a certain, ambition to this boy, even though the Avatar had not been needed for over 300 years. Tao-Pi having mastered Earthbending to a reasonable extent needed for the Avatar in these times moved on to learning fire bending the before the end of the year. 

*11 years ago, Agni Sin
*"Avatar Tao-Pi, I am Dae-Su and I will be your firebending master."
"I Avatar Tao-Pi will be honoured to train under you."
Tao-Pi was now almost 17 and was becoming a man, after excepting he was the Avatar for a reason, and now decided to follow his destiny. He looked Dae-Su in the eyes, Dae-Su was at least 45 Tao-Pi gathered, his watery eyes filled with an eternal fire. Tao-Pi stayed with Dae-Su for a year, mastering firebending from one of the firenations greatest teachers, Dae-Su was a extremely skilled in the fire wall technique a skill made famous by his ancestor Jeong-Jeong of the fire nation. Dae-Su passed on almost all that he knew to his student, as Tao-Pi was a great student, hardly ever having to be shown something twice. After a year Tao-Pi set of to the southern Air temple to master Airbending.

*10 years ago, Soutern Air Temple
*Tao-Pi was now 17 years of age, and came to study the art of Airbending from the air nomads. Airbending was hard for Tao as it was his natural opposite, having learned from Master Monk Eroron, Tao-Pi quickly but not as quick as Firebending added Airbending to his list of skills. Master Monk Eroron, like almost all the monks was a descendant of Avatar Aang, Eroron was young, and was said to have taken on some of that Avatar spirit as a metaphor for how skilled he was. Master monk at age 25 Eroron was more of a brother to Tao-Pi. After a year training and learning the philosophy and techniques of the Air Nomads Tao-Pi moved on to the North Pole to learn waterbending. 

*9 years ago, Northern Water Tribe
*Tao-Pi now 18 years old and more of a man, having gained bravery from earthbending, Courage and determination from Firbending and Tranquility from Airbending was now ready to learn grace from the water benders. Tao-Pi physically and mentally toned was quick to learn waterbending, the flowing movements added a certain movement to his style and being trained by Master Nilanku chief of the tribe to which even his niece was named after him. After a Year at the northpole, Tao-mastering waterbending and returned back to the Earth kingdom and the Palace at Ba Sing Se.

*8 years ago, Ba Sing Se
*Yuan was eagerly awaiting the return of Tao, he saw Tao as a son and a brother someone he could help shape his destiny, despite and due to the age gap of 15 years between them. But when Tao returned he was no longer the cry baby stripped from his family from 3 years ago he was now a hardened man, and a powerful bender. 
Tao-Pi entered the Palace and went straight for the throne room. As he entered Yuan embraced him. "Tao, how I have missed you. You must regal me of your tales over tea." Tao nodded. In the tea room, Yuan proclaimed as he had no heirs that Tao would suceed him as Earth King if anything would happen. Tao, still saying minimum, thanked Yuan for his kindness. "Tao could you show me a display of the four elements?" "I am not a performing monkey rabbit, brother but for you. Bring me a large vase of water and I can begin, but you must send out all servants and guards." Yuan complied. Tao showed him all the wonders of the avatar, controlling the four elements in succession. Tao was now almost as good an Earthbender as Yuan and that made him proud. "Brother I am, sorry the time of the Avatar, has become weak I was drawn from my home for my destiny, but what destiny is this. I am to travel around the world and drink tea with leaders, that was not a destiny I wanted nor the world needed. My power can shape the world and I intend to do as much, as I learned from the airbenders life is a circle, like the avatar cycle and this that I figure I must complete a circle. As the Avatar my job of peace and balance should be used, but what better way than to unite the four nations."

Yuan looked upon Tao critically. "Fire Lord Sozin tried this plot 300 years ago, the four nations must stay separate!!!" 

"You say that, but Sozin used fire to burned down the defenses of the world, I will use earth to build bridges across lands and unite the world. I am the Avatar the supreme being of balance, peace and love. And once the world is united I can unveil my master plan, if I can figure out how to gain more power. If uniting the four nations is bad, take a look upon me, the Avatar I am the embodiment of the four nations and I wield great power. Now imagine the four not as man but as planet, the possibilities are endless, this is my destiny!".

Yuan jumped up, "You have changed, brother and I see your views but it is unjust, I must stop you." Yuan Stamped his foot and made a pushing motion towards Tao-Pi attempting to incase him in a rock prison for the time being. 

"I am indeed sorry, you were the one person I cannot justify the death of."

Tao broke out of the prison, Yuan quickly remembering that Tao was now a master earthbender. Yuan turned to leave and escape, before he heard a gushing sound and upon turning around to witness the water from the vase covering him, Yuan was frozen.

Tao-Pi now under the wishes of Yuan Si was crowned Earth King. And Tao-Pi started his "Bondage" of the world, he did not discriminate against either nation seeing all that followed him and those that were indifferent as merely the honourable wielders of fate.

*8 years ago: The old masters and the Bridge into the new world.
*Avatar Tao-Pi earth king, was now under threat of being stopped by his old masters, whether they planned it now or never, he could not take that risk. So Yuan Si, Dae Su, Eroron and Nilanku. Were all imprisoned in the metal prison beneath the imperial palace as unamed prisoners. Now those that knew Tao-Pis most intricate weakness were locked away Tao-Pi started what he called the Bridge into the new world.

During the next 8 years, as well as strengthening his bending, Tao-Pi began to recruit from other nations, had a brief war with the fire nation but now was in the middle of a secret plan that he could not tell anyone.

*Present Day: Imperial secret prison
*In the hidden prison, beneath the palace few knew about, was being disrupted. The roof caved, the metal casing bursting and the stone flooring from above feel through,   thanks to work from other earthbenders doing construction above. The force of the roof was large enough that it cracked open one of the 4 cages that lined the small room almost void of light, a crack in his metal case that restricted his movements was all that was needed. An old man, for the first time in 8 years rose out of his cell and flexed his muscles, the dust filled the air and he looked at all the loose rocks that lined the floor and opened his palms and pointed them towards the rocks, they rattled abit, it had been 8 years since he had last done anything of this sort. The rocks then flew at full force towards the locks that held the 3 other captives, their faces but names now forgotten from the world, these 4 old men rose out of their captivity. Being unnamed prisoners, that only the most significant guard knew existed as to bring them food. Their escape was said to be insignificant, and prisoners escaped all the time, he daren't alert the Earth king of a lowly break up of prisoners not worthy enough to even warrant their names being learn't. How wrong he was.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Nov 22, 2008)

Yun had begun her short trek to the great city of Ba Sing Se, she was looking forward to looking around the city and eventually enlisting as a soldier. She was aware that this city did not have the same gender restrictions that her small village had. When she had come across the city walls, she stood out at the front of the gate and yelled to whoever was at the top.

"Hello? Is anyone there? I would like to enter this city! Can anyone hear me!" She then stood quietly waiting for a response.


----------



## Serp (Nov 23, 2008)

The guards patrolling the topside of Ba Sing Se's great wall heard a call, and looked over the edge. Someone way down at the bottom was calling, asking for entry.

The guard replied. "Have you got your travel papers!! No papers no entry!" 

The guard waited to see the girls response, he hoped she did not have the papers, because then he could just knock her out with waterbending and be on his way, if she did have the papers, he would have to go and call an earthbender to open a doorway through wall.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Nov 25, 2008)

"Papers?" Yun exclaimed back a little confused. "Why do I need papers to get in, and where do I get them?" she asked, still yelling so that the guard could hear her. She stayed in the exact spot she was in, thinking about what an annoyance it would be if she neeeded to travel somewhere far to get papers.


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 25, 2008)

Liang Fei Qin flew above the skies of Omashu, reveling in the sensation of the wind hitting his face. "This. Is. The. Life!" The young machinist exclaimed. Unfortunately for him he could traverse the skies for long. The winds were already dying, and he had to land now while there's still enough wind for him to fly on. 

He landed in front of a stone building with glass windows. "I guess I should go to church." He said to himself as he entered the building. Inside there were many people, of all social classes, mixed together amongst the stone bleachers. In front of the bleachers was a podium, with an old man in white robes standing on top of it. Strangely, he had a hat that resembled a fish on his head. "Well, the sermon's just starting." Using earthbending a large granite book rose from underneath the ground. The old man got off of the podium and went towards the stone book "Good evening, everyone. Today, our sermon begins with a DON!"


----------



## Serp (Nov 26, 2008)

The guards looked down at the girl. "Travel papers, by order of his royal highness earth king, Avatar Tao-Pi, all people traveling to places other than their home must provide travel papers, and all residents must provide residential papers, as to ward of rebels and those not authorized to travel. Travel papers cost 30 copper pieces per quarter, and must be obtained, by returning to your home town, sending record of your residential papers, to the earth palace, where you will be put under observation, and after 1 month, your papers will be sent to you. And if you don't have any well... you anit getting in, and will be thrown in prison for being out of your home town!"

The Guard made a few swift movements with his hand, and the small silver of water came out of a pouch and then turned into a whip. The guard had a sadistic face on him and was ready to hand out punishment.

---------------------------
*OMASHU STREETS*

Tenzin and Wu had been running around for ages now, and realised they were not going to get any help, anytime soon. Then Tenzin had an idea. "Why don't we go to a church, they have to help! And I doubt they would inform Tao-Pi's guards, and being in earth kingdom one of them must be an earthbender!"

Tenzin began to wizz around, looking for the church, not even knowing if there was one, or if there was where to go find it.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Dec 2, 2008)

Yun's eyes widened slightly as she saw the whip. She had never seen anything like this before, the water seemed to be taking a different shape on its own, the concept seemed so foreign to her. She cleared her throat before speaking again, "How about I give you 40 silver pieces and we just ignore the whole 'papers' issue?" Yun asked, hoping this was the kind of guard that could be bribed. She really didn't enjoy the idea of being thrown in jail for leaving her home.


----------



## Serp (Dec 3, 2008)

The guard raised his eye brow, there was noone around and 40 silver pieces did sound mighty tasty. 

"40 pieces you say! You want me to risk my life for 40 pieces, I can risk it for 50!"

40 pieces was all well and good, but if he did let her pass he would need to get an earthbender to open the wall and that might cause problems, so 50 pieces was fair enough. He would go and call that new earthbender the skinny one to open the wall he was far too new to ask too many questions.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Dec 3, 2008)

Yun only had 40 silver pieces and a few extra copper pieces for a small meal, but she had an idea so that she would still be able to gain entry. "Alright, 50 pieces it is, but I can't give it to you until I get into the city, I have no way to get it up that high!" Yun yelled back. She was rather happy with herself, but cautiously grabbed and held onto a bowstring inside her cloak.


----------

